# Usps



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I normally appreciate the post office whole heartedly. But, lately they are just annoying me. 

I ordered some things and the packages weren't coming. Tracking them, they kept saying undeliverable. I assumed that meant that the address was wrote wrong or something. Ups and fedex both have delivered to me in my apartment without an issue. 

Finally, I get fed up and call a company that didn't provide me a tracking number and tell them my package is over a week overdue. They said that USPS left a notice and that I had to go get it from the post office. My mailbox, my door, and my apartment manager are all devoid of these distinct orange notices. I dug through the snow since it is melting right now and still nothing. 

Finally, I go to the post office. Their sign says open and my clock says I've arrived a minute before closing. I open the door and the lady screams at me that they're closed. I just wanted to get my packages before they get sent back to sender! She replied that she was coming to flip the sign now and only then leaves the counter to shut the door on us. Wtf. It isn't like there were a hundred people behind us it was ony me and my friend. 

I still have no clue why they won't deliver to me. Everyone else comes straight to my door step. The manager says usps normally is supposed to leave it with them...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kisetsu (Jan 24, 2014)

I had an issue with them forwarding my mail all over the place when I moved last year (that's a long story as to why they were forwarding stuff from my address TO my same address). I'd watch the tracking on stuff and they'd send it here in Ohio, then they would forward it and send it to like, Florida, to sort it and then send it all the way back to Ohio. I have nothing against the postal workers themselves, but seeing a bit of how their system works, it just doesn't make sense to me.

I've been chased out of a postal office before. It was 15 minutes till they were closing, so I had plenty of time, but they had a long line, so as soon as I opened that inner door, they immediately told me they were closed. It was pretty rude. I would have rather of stayed in line for 15 minutes and been told to leave when closing time hit, just in case they got to me in time, then being told to leave before they close.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Where I work, even if I don't really want to I'm always nice enough to someone saying that they'll be quick or it's important despite us closing up. It's just courtesy to me. 


I lived in Oregon, OH and they kept accidentally sending my stuff to Oregon, the state. Like. Wtf. What are zip codes for? It happened with one package sent from Indiana to here. Took two weeks. 

They've been better, though. I find imported items arrive pretty fast once they clear customs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

